# Squeaking auger or impeller



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

My HSS1332ATD is now one year old and only has 17 hours on it. I fired it up today and tied the auger lever down (I wanted to look to see which direction the impeller was spinning) and I noticed that I have a squeaking sound coming from either the auger or impeller. it's a continuous squeak, squeak, squeak...

What could be causing this? I looked in the owners manual and under the service section it says you should check the oil level in the auger transmission. Can't imagine that being low after only 17 hours, but how do you check that? It's not readily apparent to me.

Any other possibilities? I never caught anything in the auger that shouldn't be there (just snow), so nothing is bent. Never noticed any oil leaks, either.
Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I dont have any hss models and dont work on them since most are still under warranty. the older hs models have a plug in the middle of front face. the level is correct if a little oil comes out if you remove the plug on a level surface.

@tabora has an hss model as well as many other members. they'll chime in after dinner and a few drinks maybe.

if the oil is okay I guess i would check the belts which are right behind the impeller. i know how hard it is to locate a noise on a noisy machine.


is it a squeak squeak squeak as in each revolution or a constant squealing?


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

It's a squeak, squeak, squeak, not a constant squealing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RBQChicken said:


> It's a squeak, squeak, squeak, not a constant squealing.


Is it once per revolution of something? Auger or impeller?


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

I just fired it up to listen. Man, it's hard to tell. Many short squeaks. Even at the lowest speed you can't see the impeller, it's moving too fast. Can't tell by listening if the squeak is in the augers or impeller area. Tried high speed, too. Stlll get the squeaks. Like a lot of fast, quick squeaks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RBQChicken said:


> I just fired it up to listen. Man, it's hard to tell. Many short squeaks. Even at the lowest speed you can't see the impeller, it's moving too fast. Can't tell by listening if the squeak is in the augers or impeller area. Tried high speed, too. Stlll get the squeaks. Like a lot of fast, quick squeaks.


I know it only has 17 hours on it. did perhaps you hit something? any augers bent? can you tie downhandle at idle speed to maybe get a better idea? I'm sure you already tried.

with engine off did you check for anyplay with the impeller? too few hours to be impeller bearing. long shot. are all shear pins tight? all side bolts tight on each side of auger housing?

too bad you couldnt post video.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

I never hit anything, and I did tie down the handle to look but things spin too fast. tomorrow I'll go out and check the things you mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RBQChicken said:


> I never hit anything, and I did tie down the handle to look but things spin too fast. tomorrow I'll go out and check the things you mentioned. Thanks.


ya , we are just throwing darts and hoping to hit something.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

I like your signature, by the way 🍺


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RBQChicken said:


> I like your signature, by the way 🍺


its from one of my favorite movies "Hell or High Water"


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

another good line (I can't remember which movie it came from): "I just came here to water my horse and drink the dust outa my craw"


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

If you are running it dry, just sitting there, that might be the squeak. Try blowing some snow to get some lubrication in there. If you don't have any snow yet, just spray some water in there while it's running. That might quiet it down. Don't forget to install the impeller flaps!


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

That's exactly what my dealer suggested, wait for snow and see if the squeak goes away. Thanks! What are impeller flaps?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

RBQChicken said:


> That's exactly what my dealer suggested, wait for snow and see if the squeak goes away. Thanks! What are impeller flaps?


He is talking about adding rubber to the impellers blades, then, it has been said, that you can even throw water out the chute.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RBQChicken said:


> That's exactly what my dealer suggested, wait for snow and see if the squeak goes away. Thanks! What are impeller flaps?


Here's a link to @drmerdp's excellent kit: 100% Stainless HONDA Snowblower Direct Fit Impeller Kit HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332 | eBay


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

Big Ed and Tabora - thanks for the replies. I can't recall having any problem with my current (stock) impeller situation. What kind of conditions warrant these impeller mods? Real wet, sticky snow?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RBQChicken said:


> Real wet, sticky snow?


Yes, that... See his thread here: Honda HSS specific impeller seal kit.


----------

